# pulseaudio problem



## trancercho (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello all,

 I,m a new in FreeBSD and before i'm asking a read a lot of post and sites but still have no answer... So my problem is that Pulse Audio gives me an error when KDE4 starts:

```
pulseaudio[1276]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
pulseaudio[1276]: oss-util.c: open('/dev/dsp0.0'): Device busy
pulseaudio[1276]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-oss" (argument: "device=/dev/dsp0.0"): initialization failed.
pulseaudio[1276]: oss-util.c: open('/dev/dsp1'): No such file or directory
pulseaudio[1276]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-oss" (argument: "device=/dev/dsp1"): initialization failed.
module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
alien pulseaudio[1276]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
pulseaudio[1276]: main.c: Module load failed.
pulseaudio[1276]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
```
  and when i wrote:

```
[root@alien ~]# pulseaudio
W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
W: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
E: oss-util.c: open('/dev/dsp1'): No such file or directory
E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-oss" (argument: "device=/dev/dsp1"): initialization failed.
W: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
```
It is with default configuration. I'm running FreeBSD 7.2 with KDE4.3.1 and all ports are up-to-date. Sound card is Intel High Definition (snd_hda). I tried to with PC BSD and got the same problem. I will be happy if anyone can help me. Sorry if there is an another post for this problem but i didn't found it. Thanks to all in advance :\


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

TBH pulseaudio sucks..

But this might be the clue:

```
pulseaudio[1276]: oss-util.c: open('/dev/dsp0.0'): Device busy
```
Something is already using the audio device. 

You also seem to be be missing hal and dbus:

```
W: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
```

Make sure these are in /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Oh.. And don't run pulseaudio as root


----------



## trancercho (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for the fast answer. Hald and dbus are running for sure. And i think kmixer is messing up with pulseaudio. I read many threads that says "Pulse Audio sux" but is required from many packages from KDE4 stack. Do you thing it is safe to remove it? And thank you for the advice


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

I have gnome installed which currently depends on pulseaudio too. I never bothered to remove the package, I just don't use it. Everything seems to work as it should anyway.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

PulseAudio is not required by anything in KDE4.  It's an optional component that can be enabled or disabled.  I forget exactly which component offers the choice, but you most certainly are offered the choice.  I have KDE4 installed at home, and PulseAudio is nowhere to be found on my system (thankfully).


----------



## ale (Sep 30, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> PulseAudio is not required by anything in KDE4.  It's an optional component that can be enabled or disabled.  I forget exactly which component offers the choice, but you most certainly are offered the choice.  I have KDE4 installed at home, and PulseAudio is nowhere to be found on my system (thankfully).


The OP could try with `$ pkg_info -Rx pulseaudio` or `$ grep -rl WITH_PULSEAUDIO /var/db/ports`


----------



## trancercho (Oct 1, 2009)

Information for pulseaudio-0.9.18:

Required by:
libao-0.8.8_1
vorbis-tools-1.2.0_5,3
kdemultimedia-4.3.1_1
kde4-4.3.1


I think all this required pulse audio... i will try to deinstall it wish me luck


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think multimedia/kdemultimedia4 is the port that requires PulseAudio. There is an option to turn it off though (it's off by default). Try installing multimedia/kdemultimedia4 again without PulseAudio and see if the deps disappear.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's kdemultimedia4 that gives the option for PulseAudio support.  If you run "make config" in the port directory and uncheck the option, then reinstall kdemultimedia4 and anything that depends on it, you can remove pulseaudio from your system.


----------



## trancercho (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes this solve the problem  Everything else work fine. Thank you to all for the help.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want to use pulseaudio (for fun ) then as far as I can recall, the package of pulseaudio provided on the disks and in 7.2-RELEASE is broken. Use 7.2-STABLE version instead.

For example Gnome needs it for the "normal" volume icon in the task bar


----------

